
Ultra-Black Camouflage in Deep-Sea Fishes [pdf] - prismatic
https://www.cell.com/current-biology/pdf/S0960-9822(20)30860-5.pdf?_returnURL=https%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS0960982220308605%3Fshowall%3Dtrue
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23880586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23880586)

